# Why Most Laker Fans Suck



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

I can imagine a lot of people won't like this post but screw you guys, I have no problem with Lakers fans that are there year in and year out, and really care and follow the team. 

A lot of Laker fans (especially the ones not from LA) are just the type of people that jump on the bandwagon of the best team in the league, they have no heart. And then there are the LA fans from LA that show up half way through the game. They do not care about basketball but see the Lakers games as the cool place to be seen. Most of this is to be blamed on Hollywood which has changed the Lakers games into a rich man's social scene.


These types of posts are not welcome. They are baiting and against the guidelines. Do it again and you will find yourself suspended.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who cares what the fans are like?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Laker fans on this board are die hard, and care about the ball not the glitz and glamour, I can assure you that.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

I think ur rite about people showing up so late. I mean the end of the first quarter sometimes not even half the stadium is full. And then it seems as no one cheers at times it seems queit. But some people like Jack are real fans


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes and he gets on sportcenter from being at the games


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

But he really supports the team and doenst care if he gets kicked out for yellin at the refs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the most ridiculous post I have seen on this board yet. The people who post on this board obviously love the Lakers like most do, because if they were so bandwagon they would be doing other things than defending their team when someone says "their fans suck".

But it is highly laughable for Bulls fans to even insinuate that anyone is a bandwagon fan when they are the biggest bandwagon fans of them all. They attached themselves to Jordan's wagon train and then got off when he left and then came back when they thought the team was good and now are leaving again.

You should never throw stones when you live in glass houses.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Yes and he gets on sportcenter from being at the games


WTF?! So?! He can't help that.

Spike Lee is always on TV because he goes to all the Knicks games. Spike Lee must be a bandwagon fan who doesn't really care about the team. Yeah...in fact, the Knicks don't have any real fans and never have.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lakers fans care about their team though, which is good for any fans to do......but laker fans always seem to make excuse after excuse when they lose....for example after they lost to the Mavs, its because of the refs and how they decided the game and how it was not fair and this and that...they think when the lakers lose, it is never the lakers fault.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> I can imagine a lot of people won't like this post but screw you guys, I have no problem with Lakers fans that are there year in and year out, and really care and follow the team.
> 
> A lot of Laker fans (especially the ones not from LA) are just the type of people that jump on the bandwagon of the best team in the league, they have no heart. And then there are the LA fans from LA that show up half way through the game. They do not care about basketball but see the Lakers games as the cool place to be seen. Most of this is to be blamed on Hollywood which has changed the Lakers games into a rich man's social scene.


I imagine you have met most Laker fans right? How else could you have drawn these generalizations?  Look, LA is big city and there are alot of celebrities who live in and around that area. Many of them come to games and get courtside seats. However, they don't represent most Laker fans. Half of them probably aren't even Laker fans to begin with. They are probably there because they have nothing better to do. The TV cameras always focus on them so it looks like all Laker fans are celebrities who show up to games after halftime. That just isn't the case. The rest of the arena is filled with "average Joes" who use their paychecks to pay for games. There are probably alot of fans who can't even afford tickets to the game. The celebrities are the ones who have turned Staple's Center into a social scene. I'll bet the vast majority of Laker fans are sitting at home watching games just like us because they can't afford the price of admission.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

well said Pinball. 

The reason why I don't go to many sporting events is because I like watching more than one game in a night. That's why I got a dish. 

Though I am not a Laker fan.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> well said Pinball.
> 
> The reason why I don't go to many sporting events is because I like watching more than one game in a night. That's why I got a dish.
> ...


I prefer watching games at home as well. The NFL, in particular, is much better on TV than in person (atleast where I'm sitting).


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> I can imagine a lot of people won't like this post but screw you guys, I have no problem with Lakers fans that are there year in and year out, and really care and follow the team.
> 
> A lot of Laker fans (especially the ones not from LA) are just the type of people that jump on the bandwagon of the best team in the league, they have no heart. And then there are the LA fans from LA that show up half way through the game. They do not care about basketball but see the Lakers games as the cool place to be seen. Most of this is to be blamed on Hollywood which has changed the Lakers games into a rich man's social scene.


Everything you said can apply to any team in any kind of sports. There will always be those bandwagon fans. Look at the Nets, Yankees, Rams, even your Bulls. There will be bandwagon fans no matter what. This just isn't happening in L.A..


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Man! people like you make me sick! Making generalizations because you've met a couple of fairweather lakers fans. You really need to grow up and start thinking about what you write.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you have any idea how much bandwagon Bulls fans are around the world? I can say that Jordan and the 6 championships made your team one of the best on this subject.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd guess we'd be real fans if we posted daily heavily biased imaginary trades (Rush/Slava for Duncan/Ginobilli), ranted and raved about players that had a few good games (George, the 5th HOF'er?), or meticulously broke down each players daily strengths and weaknesses. Until then, we will still "suck." 

Go back to your Bulls board and rant and rave about how good Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler will be in eight years. We'll be celebrating Laker wins (and hopefully a championship) here.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Are you sure your not talking about Chicago Bull fans?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Forgive me; I nominated the Rick Fox thread the stupidest and most pointless of the year, but this one takes the cake.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

this one is done. *clank*


----------

